# My new rating policy



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

im starting them all out at 4. If they tip cash it's 5. If the tip shows up in app then I can raise to 5. But with so few in app tips this is the easiest way to do it

Had 2 pax tell they're tip in the app and never did. Ok. This way I'll wait till I see the cash. Then you get your 5


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> im starting them all out at 4. If they tip cash it's 5. If the tip shows up in app then I can raise to 5. But with so few in app tips this is the easiest way to do it
> 
> Had 2 pax tell they're tip in the app and never did. Ok. This way I'll wait till I see the cash. Then you get your 5


I am doing the same. I tried giving 5's to all pax and going back a couple days later to change to 4 if no tips showed up but it is too much work. It is way easier to go back and re-rate the tippers.


----------



## BOScusdriver (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm doing it this way too. Since so few tip they start at 4 then much less changing them after. Cheap bastards need to learn the hard way.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm starting to change too. Now that there is a tip option I no longer cash tip every driver.

If you're good, you get a 15-25% tip.

If you're excellent, you'll get a 5 dollar bill. My trips are rarely over 2 miles.

If you're bad, I don't tip, period.

By bad I mean you are hitting the brakes (pumping) 2-3 times in a block's distance. By bad I mean if you miss the exit three times and add 20 mins to my commute. I leave wiggle room yes, but that's to account for traffic and not your inability to read the navigation.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

five stars unless you are rude to me or damage my vehicle than one star on the spot with a request to never be matched again..... though rematching is so rare for me I could probably leave that off.


----------



## amensiac (Jul 25, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> im starting them all out at 4. If they tip cash it's 5. If the tip shows up in app then I can raise to 5. But with so few in app tips this is the easiest way to do it
> 
> Had 2 pax tell they're tip in the app and never did. Ok. This way I'll wait till I see the cash. Then you get your 5


I just had to create an account to say... you have inspired me as a passenger to adopt the same policy. If the driver doesn't go above and beyond... 4. If they are shit 1-3.

I have tipped every single ride since in app tipping became a thing (i never carry cash and never even realized tipping uber drivers had been a thing previously) as I do genuinely believe in tipping... I tip when I get effing takeout. I tip my prime now drivers... i tip my door dash drivers... I have had many friends in service industry... I totally understand.

But the attitude on this board disgusts me. Punishing drivers who choose to not give you a GRATUITY if just stupid. Especially if that is your automatic response rather than to even consider for a second there might be a reason they didn't tip.

For example, the only time I ever reduce my tips (and NEVER remove, just from like 10-15 down to 5) from Prime Now drivers is if I order more than I can carry by myself and they refuse to help or complain or try and make me feel bad. And I still TRY to do it myself, I will refuse the help unless I literally can't make it myself, but It's like yo, I already keyed in a $15 tip and paid the delivery fee. I did this for convenience, not to feel like shit for trying to use a service.

If the standard rating for pax without anything special... then so is the standard rating for drivers. Give me a reason to give you 5 stars... give me a reason to give you a bigger tip. If I never know if you are gonna go and retroactively adjust my rating, well then I don't think you deserve 5 stars, clearly you didn't think much of me... so I will return the favor.

My Rating is 4.74, so clearly I have been bitten by this before. I wish someone had at least mentioned something to me rather than just trashing my rating back when I used to not even be able to see it. It legitimately never even occurred to tip uber drivers until the feature was there. If someone had told me it was a thing I would have made a point to carry cash... but now? Yeah I'll tip, because I legitimately think all drivers (even the shitty ones) are entitled to make decent wages... I don't however feel like they are entitled to a good rating because of it.

Like hell, the one time I forgot something in my uber, I called uber and had them add an extra $20 to my old fare (before it was a thing) because I try really hard to not be an asshole... but reading here, it seems like a great many drivers don't have the same courtesy. Why try to not be a dick when you can be a dick and still collect tips right? I will gladly support that mindset, tips are now mandatory for me... but 5 stars no longer are, congrats you now have something new to aim for.


----------



## UberDriver472837 (Aug 27, 2016)

Glad you're in Seattle.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

amensiac said:


> I just had to create an account to say... you have inspired me as a passenger to adopt the same policy. If the driver doesn't go above and beyond... 4. If they are shit 1-3.
> 
> I have tipped every single ride since in app tipping became a thing (i never carry cash and never even realized tipping uber drivers had been a thing previously) as I do genuinely believe in tipping... I tip when I get effing takeout. I tip my prime now drivers... i tip my door dash drivers... I have had many friends in service industry... I totally understand.
> 
> ...


Ratings and tips are based on each individual ride.....sunday I gave 5 stars to several non tippers: elderly black woman going to church she blessed me on her exit.....another pax working a low wage job in uniform very pleasant.... no tip but its ok....so my policy is flexible.....

however dressed in business suit and you ask me to stop at starbucks and wait and then you eat and drink in the car and no tip?? well thats a 4 or maybe less if you leave crumbs on the seat for the next pax......and by the way when you see crumbs or crackers or french fries in the car do you think the driver put it there? or the previous passenger...I try to clean to car after a dirty pax but I don't have a portable vacuum ...

I only downrated before for specific incidents i.e. waiting at restaurants or people leaving a mess or carrying luggage and no tip...how many has a pax said can you do me a favor.......and no tip....


----------



## NRVUber (Dec 15, 2016)

BOScusdriver said:


> I'm doing it this way too. Since so few tip they start at 4 then much less changing them after. Cheap bastards need to learn the hard way.


I do not understand lowering ratings based upon tip amounts. I have 987 trips, 4.94 in eight months. I love my riders and have had concerns about only one rider. The remainder have been very pleasant and most engage me in fun chit chat. I think of them as people and not as enemies.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I agree with amensiac

joebo1963 BOScusdriver brianboru Would you be fine with Riders changing their policy to reflect yours, much like amensiac and lilCindy ?

Maybe all drivers should start at a 3. If you have water, mint, candy and entertain them like a good clown, you get a 4. If you aren't hideous or over 35 years old, you get a 5 star.

Passengers can just start a new account, or more than likely, they can get Uber to reset their rating.

Drivers will get fired if they don't maintain a high enough of a rating.

You want to play that rating game? Feel free... what goes around comes around.

Receiving a tip is great, I love tips, but if you expect a tip then the tip is no longer a tip but a service fee.
Receiving water, mints and getting an uber driver clown like SadUber might be great, but is it required for 5 star service?

if you expect a tip to give out 5 stars, then don't be shocked when pax start downrating you for not having an Uber Disco car...


----------



## Doughbuy (Aug 2, 2017)

Created an account on here just to comment on the rating game . As someone who rides uber 2 to 3x a day, I was shocked by the automatic 4 rating that I'm heading drivers are giving passengers. I'll be sure to give drivers automatic 4 ratings from now instead of 5 and let my entire social network of the games that are bring played (if other passengers even care).

For the drivers that aren't playing the rating game, I apologize in advance if this impacts your rating.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Doughbuy said:


> Created an account on here just to comment on the rating game . As someone who rides uber 2 to 3x a day, I was shocked by the automatic 4 rating that I'm heading drivers are giving passengers. I'll be sure to give drivers automatic 4 ratings from now instead of 5 and let my entire social network of the games that are bring played (if other passengers even care).
> 
> For the drivers that aren't playing the rating game, I apologize in advance if this impacts your rating.


Doing the same. I am tired of entitled drivers who think that they are owed a tip. As steve said above if it is an obligation than it is no longer a tip but a service fee.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Pax reading need to step up. Way too many drivers out there so down rate aggressively for a bad experience...i welcome it. 

Also know ratings are 2 way. Neither side gets better thru auto 5 star.

My service is awesome and I do not fear....i fear the hoard of ants who don't belong in service industry.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

I'll be honest, I'm ok with riders downgrading in retaliation. Markets are over saturated as it is and surge is rare, with all the low rating inbound a lot of drivers will get deactivated, this may increase surge rates in areas and lower waiting times between rides for the drivers that are left. Sure passengers will be mad at the higher rates and lack of drivers but at least someone will be able to cash in.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I love getting tips, but I rate pax on a real simple method. Would I want to take them another time? 
Yes = 5 (probably 99% of the time)
No = somewhere between 1 to 4 (1 gets email to uber don't match me with them again) 

Tips DO NOT come into the picture for ratings, except I will always want to take a tipper another time.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Go4 said:


> I love getting tips, but I rate pax on a real simple method. Would I want to take them another time?
> Yes = 5 (probably 99% of the time)
> No = somewhere between 1 to 4 (1 gets email to uber don't match me with them again)
> 
> Tips DO NOT come into the picture for ratings, except I will always want to take a tipper another time.


This is my method as well. Only thing really a pax can do to not get a 5 star is be a complete dick or damage my vehicle, trash and puke included.

If its uneventful trip, theres no reason for them not to get a 5 star.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

With a 4.97 over 500 rates trips, the occasional retaliation won't budge my number. Don't care, I rate 5 with in app tipping in effect now. Don't have time or the hassle to go back and down rate each and every person that doesn't tip. That's just childish.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Doughbuy said:


> Created an account on here just to comment on the rating game . As someone who rides uber 2 to 3x a day, I was shocked by the automatic 4 rating that I'm heading drivers are giving passengers. I'll be sure to give drivers automatic 4 ratings from now instead of 5 and let my entire social network of the games that are bring played (if other passengers even care).
> 
> For the drivers that aren't playing the rating game, I apologize in advance if this impacts your rating.


All these uber shills who are creating new accounts And post uber crap don't think we notice


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Doughbuy said:


> Created an account on here just to comment on the rating game . As someone who rides uber 2 to 3x a day, I was shocked by the automatic 4 rating that I'm heading drivers are giving passengers. I'll be sure to give drivers automatic 4 ratings from now instead of 5 and let my entire social network of the games that are bring played (if other passengers even care).
> 
> For the drivers that aren't playing the rating game, I apologize in advance if this impacts your rating.


So even if you're driver is excellent you will hammer him....thats sad.....I bet your rating is 4.6 or 4,7 because you never tipped and lots of short rides.....lol

and btw....after a few weeks I've not been hammering everyone......I've given lots of 5's to non tippers if they were polite, neat, and respectful...... 3' and 4's for those who brought food and drink and started eating...and of course those pax with luggage that don't tip.... thats cheap.....


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> So even if you're driver is excellent you will hammer him....thats sad.....I bet your rating is 4.6 or 4,7 because you never tipped and lots of short rides.....lol


yet if your passenger travels uneventfully to their destination, didn't demand any detours or pit stops, didn't demand charging or aux cord, didn't act rude to you nor did they damage your vehicle, you'll rate them a 4 or lower because they didn't give you a voluntary gratuity?



joebo1963 said:


> and btw....after a few weeks I've not been hammering everyone......I've given lots of 5's to non tippers if they were polite, neat, and respectful...... 3' and 4's for those who brought food and drink and started eating...and of course those pax with luggage that don't tip.... thats cheap.....


Don't back pedal. Either you start every pax at a 4 and only give them a 5 if they tip, or you act like a sensible driver and rate based on the actual ride experience with the pax.

You down rate people for doing something you allowed them to do?


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Ok after a few weeks I been starting pax out at 5 so they gotta do something to go lower. And many do like bring in food and start eating or drinking without asking if it's ok or the baggage issue or just plain dirty my car up with trash


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Because most drivers don't care about the rating shown and automatically give 5 stars, giving a 4 star is nothing.

If a driver is selective based on rating and all the drivers before gave an auto 5 star, then that selective driver will get riders he would not want.

If a passenger wants to increase his own rating, tips will do that.

1 star is never match again, wish I didn't have you.
2 stars you didn't tip.
3-4 stars unused
5 stars you tipped.

So, $1 gets you 3 or 4 stars... Cause if you were rapping off beat or screaming or eating, but gave me a buck, it changes you from 1 to 5.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Better not see any of yall in the Ratings subforum complaining about random low ratings that sets you blade running.


----------



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> im starting them all out at 4. If they tip cash it's 5. If the tip shows up in app then I can raise to 5. But with so few in app tips this is the easiest way to do it
> 
> Had 2 pax tell they're tip in the app and never did. Ok. This way I'll wait till I see the cash. Then you get your 5


*Very few riders are even aware they can tip using the App. Very few do it. Most don't even take the time to rate the driver since it's not required. Consequently they close out the screen before they even see the tip option.

Most of my tips are in cash, $10 or $20. When I do get tips they typically range from 50% to 125% of the fare. Occasionally I get a 200% tip. Bottom line, people in Beverly Hills, CA are cheap and ignorant when it comes to tipping appropriately.

I give everyone a '1 Star' unless I see a min $5 cash/CC tip (5 Stars). If a pax says they will tip me on the App they will still only get 1 Star.*



TedInTampa said:


> Because most drivers don't care about the rating shown and automatically give 5 stars, giving a 4 star is nothing.
> 
> If a driver is selective based on rating and all the drivers before gave an auto 5 star, then that selective driver will get riders he would not want.
> 
> ...


*
I take issue with this strategy since you have to rate a rider before they can tip on the App. Are you referring to getting cash tips before the pax exits the car? That would work. I give all riders 1 Star unless I see cash/CC.*


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I agree with amensiac
> 
> joebo1963 BOScusdriver brianboru Would you be fine with Riders changing their policy to reflect yours, much like amensiac and lilCindy ?
> 
> _If you aren't hideous or over 35 years old, you get a 5 star._


Probably one of the more shallow comments posted on this forum.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Steve_TX said:


> Probably one of the more shallow comments posted on this forum.


Not my policy, that is lilCindy policy as a stuck up pax. If you think that one line is shallow, you should look up lilCindy main thread regarding her full policy on how she rates her drivers!

I think there were 45 bullet point criteria, all as shallow as the two I listed.


----------



## BOScusdriver (Jan 11, 2017)

Steve_TX said:


> Probably one of the more shallow comments posted on this forum.


I dont care, really and you shouldn't take it so seriously. The cream will rise to the top regardless of how one or many rates a customer or a driver.


----------

